# Detailingworld™ Review AutoGlym Magma



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review AutoGlym Magma*

*Introduction:* 
Magma was designed to react with iron particles on your bodywork and wheels so they can be easily rinsed away for a deep clean.

*The Product:*
As You would expect packaging is excellent with Company branding and a Good Spray Head -

Autoglym Magma 500ml is a pH neutral product that provides a one stop solution for removing stubborn iron particles from your 
vehicles paintwork & wheels. Utilising colour transform technology it quickly identifies iron particles leaving a spotless finish with a sweet user friendly fragrance.









*The Method:*
So this was directly applied to Dirty Wheels after 1 week without washing -









It was allowed to dwell -










Has good Cling 

















Starting to do its thing - Colour change


























It Was then Rinsed with a Jet wash 

















And the Result 

















*Price:*
£10.99 500ml - 
Can be found here - https://www.autoglym.com/catalog/product/view/id/187/s/magma/

*Would I use it again?:*
Yes I Would - it did a cracking job on these wheels - cling was good as you use less product as it doesn't run off, The smell is not as strong as some iron reactors which is a plus. It did a great job of cleaning the wheels

*Conclusion:*
Good Product as you would expect from Autoglym, positioned well in the market price wise and a strong contender

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great review fella think I will try some of this for my self. did you agitate it at all or just sprayed on left then washed off?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bazz said:


> great review fella think I will try some of this for my self. did you agitate it at all or just sprayed on left then washed off?


no it wasn't agitated at all ! but I think if you did it would be very good :thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for the review. I've an unopened bottle sitting on my shelf, I'll give it a go next time I get an opportunity.


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

I've been using this myself since the summer and used it on my girlfriends Mercedes wheels which hadn't been cleaned properly since she got the car in 2017, did a fantastic job of getting the ingrained muck of I highly recommend it. I left to dwell for several minutes then agitated with a brush and due to limited tool availability ( user not included ) rinsed off with a watering can.:lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A useful test is to use another brand of similar product after and see if there is any fallout remaining. Or even a second application of the tested one.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Great, I was waiting for a review of this since they launched it. Glad its performed well as I like the idea of a less intense smelling wheel cleaner. Will order a bottle now as a nice Xmas stocking filler for myself :thumb:


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

cadmunkey said:


> Will order a bottle now as a nice Xmas stocking filler for myself :thumb:


Mmmm that sounds like you wear stockings cadmunkey


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the review.

I was on the verge of picking some up in Halfords recently but backed out last minute. I think this proves I should have got some!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

MrPassat said:


> Mmmm that sounds like you wear stockings cadmunkey


You been spying on me again MrPassat? :lol:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great review. I have been using this since release on both bodywork and wheels. 

Really good product easily available, works well and even smells reasonable.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks good. The big plus with all AG products, apart from their quality, is the availability. 
Nice to see now that people are using it with good results. One to add to my shopping list.

Harry


----------



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> no it wasn't agitated at all ! but I think if you did it would be very good :thumb:


If you use a brush to agitate it you will be pushing around the abrasive iron particles on to your lovely alloys and cause scratches.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

So this is a fallout remover but not really going to replace clay? The 'liquid clay' description gave me hope it was a miracle product that would save me claying the bodywork.


----------

